
A Galaxy-Scale Addressing Scheme for Compute Availability - hardwaresofton
https://vadosware.io/post/a-galaxy-scale-addressing-scheme-for-compute-availability
======
TomMckenny
And get this: There is no universal agreement on what countries there are.
There are always a few that some nations acknowledge and some don't.

You could just copy whatever is done for TLD but I get the impression it does
not unambiguously covers every point on earth in advance.

~~~
bastawhiz
North Korea is not recognized as a state by a few countries, but if I told you
that there was a server there in Pyongyang, I doubt the location would be
ambiguous. The point of this system is to provide a rough location, not an
exact one. If you cared about an exact location, you'd just include latitude
and longitude. But that's not useful for compute availability purposes, since
you likely care far more about the laws of the state that it's housed in and
the connections it has to nearby metropolitan areas. A pile of numbers does
nothing to help you remember where your VM is.

------
crb002
Providers need a method to query the data center a particular storage URI is
at so you can fire up compute within that data center to crunch it. Lat/long
is nice too so you can at least move the data to a nearby data center for
compute, or if you need to do cross data center message passing.

------
mattrp
Bell core I’m sure wrote such a scheme in the 60’s...

